# Hallo :)



## KMB2105 (17 Jan. 2016)

Hi dann stell ich mich auch mal kurz vor 
Mein name ist Jürgen ich komme aus Köln bin 23 Jahre alt und naja was soll ich sagen ich gucke mir gerne schöne Bilder von unseren hübschen Promifrauen an


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## power (17 Jan. 2016)

KMB2105 schrieb:


> Hi dann stell ich mich auch mal kurz vor
> Mein name ist Jürgen ich komme aus Köln bin 23 Jahre alt und naja was soll ich sagen ich gucke mir gerne schöne Bilder von unseren hübschen Promifrauen an



Wen magst du denn bsonders?


----------



## General (17 Jan. 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

